# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  D&D 5e Subclass contest XXXIV: I read this in a book once

## Psyche

It's time for our next subclass contest! Subclass Contest XXXIV: I read this in a book once

The class must fit the theme of the contest. For our thirty-fourth contest, the theme is: I read this in a book once. It could be a subclass that is based around any sorts of media, be it television, books, comic strips, etc. Remember, you get a bonus point for including a stat block for a monster from the source of you subclass.
Your class must be posted in this thread. If you wish, you can use external formatting, such as Google Docs or Homebrewery, though I recommend sharing it as a PDF to ensure that it works on most computers.
You may only create one subclass, which must follow the normal progression for the class it belongs to. Please specify what class it is for. You can use any published base class (including the Unearthed Arcana posts), or any existing homebrew class (don't make a whole base class just for your submission). If you are going to use a homebrew base class, make sure you get permission from its original creator and post a link so we know where to find it! Failure to get permission will be grounds for disqualification.
Until the contest is finished, do not publicly post your subclass anywhere else, other than the discussion thread for these contests. If you are found to have done so, that subclass will be disqualified (though you will be allowed to post a new one if you wish, within reason). Privately sharing your work is acceptable.
Your subclass must be complete by the end of the day on November 30h. The next day, I will put up a voting thread. Any submissions or edits after that point will be considered invalid. A two-week extension will be implemented if at least three requests are made in the chat thread.
A single extension of two weeks is available if at least three people request it in the chat thread.
Have fun, be respectful.

----------


## BerzerkerUnit

Note: I'll be using the normalized subclass advancement of 1D&D.

*Rogue Archetype: Web-Slinging Wall-Crawler*
Some, with wits as quick as their reflexes, are granted power by an ancient entity that hung the stars, or maybe they are the product of a mad chimerist's fumblings with the essence of arachnids.  Whatever the case, you may see your gift as a curse or boon.

*Spider's Gifts*
Beginning at 3rd level you gain a number of gifts granting you abilities akin to those of a Spider.  
*Wall-Crawling.* You gain a Climb speed equal to your speed and can move across ceilings and other surfaces without the need for an Athletics check.  

*Web-Slinging.* As a bonus action you can use a free hand to shoot threads of webbing at a creature or object within 30 ft as a ranged attack with which you are proficient.  The threads have an AC of 20 and hit points equal to your class level. They are immune to Poison and Psychic damage and vulnerable to Fire.  

On a hit the target becomes tethered to you and cannot move more than 30 feet away from you until the end of your next turn.  The target can free themselves early if they or another creature destroy the webs or they use an action to break free with an opposed Athletics check, whichever comes first.

When you hit targets of your size or smaller, you can use an action to pull them to your hand.  Creatures pulled in this way are grappled.  If the target is larger than you, you can use your action to pull yourself adjacent to it, this movement does not provoke attacks of opportunity.  When you move to a creature in this way you can choose to grapple the target or mount it.  For creatures too large to grapple and unsuitable to mount, you can cling to them in whatever manner the DM deems appropriate.

*Web Master*
At 6th level your mastery of your webbing grows.  Whenever you fall you can use your Web-Slinging feature as a reaction to tether yourself to a surface or creature within 30 ft that can support you.

Additionally, you can cast the _Web_ spell using only somatic components without expending a spell slot.  You can cast this spell a number of times equal to your proficiency bonus. 
The Save DC of this spell is Intelligence based.  You regain all uses of this feature when you complete a long rest.

*Superior Spider Gifts*
At 10th level you gain the proportional strength of a spider and senses to match.  
*Spider-Strength.* You double your Strength Score to determine how much weight you can lift, carry, push, or drag.  You can now use your Web-Slinging feature to pull creatures or objects up to one size larger than you to your hand.

*Spider-Senses* You gain the Blind-Fighting Fighting Style and cannot be surprised.  

*Gift of the Other*
At 14th level you are no longer concerned with the question of whether you are yourself or the spider, you are a transcendental fusion of both and your power grows.  You can cast _Contact Other Plane_ once without the use of a spell slot or components, you must complete a long rest before casting the spell in this way again.  Additionally, whenever you complete a long rest you replace any severed or destroyed body parts.

----------


## Damon_Tor

*Sorcerous Origin: Psychokinetic*
Born with the psionic ability to move objects using the power of your mind, you've honed that ability to a lethal potential.

*Psionic Spells*
Starting at 1st level, you learn additional spells when you reach certain levels in this class, as shown on the Psionic Spells table. Each of these spells counts as a sorcerer spell for you, but it doesn't count against the number of sorcerer spells you know.

Whenever you gain a sorcerer level, you can replace one spell you gained from this feature with another spell of the same level. The new spell must be a transmutation or abjuration spell from the sorcerer, warlock, or wizard spell list.

*Psionic Spells*

Spell Level
Spells

1st
Catapult, Shield

2nd
Levitate, Spiritual Weapon

3rd
Leomund's Tiny Hut, Fly

4th
Freedom of Movement, Otiluke's Resilient Sphere

5th
Telekinesis, Wall of Force



*Psionic Sorcery*
Your spellcasting is psionic in nature. Your sorcerer spells do not require material components unless those components are consumed. In addition, the effects of any sorcerer spells you cast are invisible if those spells deal force damage or create a force construct (such as those created by _Mage Hand_, _Spiritual Weapon_, and _Wall of Force_).

*Spoiler: Sidebar: Psionic Spellcasting and Verbal/Somatic Components*
Show

Unless you're applying the subtle spell metamagic option, your spells may still require verbal and/or somatic components. However, psionic magic is less ritualized than arcane spellcasting: most psionic spellcasting is performed by simple gestures and shouts to help the user focus their intent. But like any sorcerer, a psychokinetic can select the subtle metamagic option to represent their ability to focus their ability without this crutch.*Spoiler: Psychokinetic Somatic Components in Eastern Animation*
Show


*Spoiler: Psychokinetic Somatic Components in Western Animation*
Show


*Spoiler: Psychokinetic Somatic Components in Film*
Show





*Mage Hand Master*
Likely the first manifestation of your psionic gift, your mage hand is like an extension of your soul, and using it is second nature to you. Starting at first level, You know the _mage hand_ cantrip, it is a sorcerer spell for you, and it doesn't count against your normal limit of sorcerer cantrips. In addition, the spell gains several new properties for you:
You can use the same action you use to cast the spell to control the hand on the turn you cast it.The amount of weight the hand can lift increases by a number of pounds equal to your charisma score plus your sorcerer level.When you control the hand, instead of another option you may use it to attack: make a melee spell attack against one creature or object within 5 feet of the hand. On a hit, this attack deals 1d10 force damage. This damage increases to 2d10 at 5th level, 3d10 at 11th level, and 4d10 at 17th level


*Reckless Force*
Your abilities to control the battlefield and to lay waste to your opponents are not mutually exclusive, flinging your enemies around with impunity. Starting at 6th level, whenever you force a creature or object to move using one of your sorcerer spells that does not deal that target damage, you may deal that creature or object 2d10 force damage. This damage increases to 3d10 at 11th level and to 4d10 at 17th level. A creature or object can only take this damage once per turn. 

Also, whenever you deal a creature or object force damage using one of your sorcerer spells that does not move that target, you can move that creature horizontally a number of feet equal to the force damage dealt. If the number of feet you move a creature in this way is greater than their dexterity score, they also fall prone.

*Mobile Magic*
Your powers are kinetic, always moving. Starting at 14th level you can use a bonus action to move an energy construct created by one of your sorcerer spells up to 5 feet in a direction of your choice. You can also rotate the construct, as long as no portion of the construct moves more than five feet from it's current location. The new location for the construct must be legal, as if the spell were just being cast in that location, and may reshape itself to account for different terrain.  Impassible constructs such as a _Wall of Force_ or _Leomund's Tiny Hut_ will push creatures and objects in their path if possible, and can move a maximum total weight equal to 100 pounds times the level of the spell which created the construct. If the creatures and objects in the creature's path cannot be moved in this way, the construct remains in its current location and those creatures and objects each take 3d10 force damage instead.


*Psychokinetic Storm*
At 18th level and beyond, you can channel your immense psychic power into a whirling vortex of energy around yourself for as long as you can sustain the effect. As an action you can expend two sorcery points to enter this trance, gaining a flying speed of 30 feet and an aura which extends 20 feet from you in all directions. Other creatures take 4d10 force damage if they start their turn inside this aura or the first time they enter the aura on a turn. When they take this damage, you can also move them in a direction of your choice a number of feet equal to the damage taken.

On each subsequent turn, you must use another action and expend more sorcery points to sustain this ability or the effect ends. Every time you sustain the ability the sorcery point cost rises by 1, the range of the aura increases by 10 feet, and the damage dealt increases by 2d10.

Once this effect ends, you cannot use this ability again until you've completed a short rest.

----------


## not_a_fish

Not sure if I will have time over Thanksgiving or not, but I think it might be fun to make a Path of the Cimmerian Barbarian. Into the Spider-Verse I go, with:
Sorcerous Origin: Bitten by a Magic-Infused Spider

Some sorcerers come by their magic through their heritage; others by a close brush with pure magic. This is one of the latter type.
Have you ever wondered what maintains the Weave of magic? Some philosophers believe it is self-sustaining; others say it is the interaction of crystal spheres.  Some swear that it is maintained by strange little spider-like creatures that spin the threads of the Weave as they crawl across the multiverse. These "Weave Spiders" are usually unseen, but are easily startled and sometimes deliver bites filled with venom infused with the magic of the Weave.  The consequences of such bites are unpredictable and often fatal, but some humanoids so bitten gain magical powers and abilities similar to those of the Weave Spiders.

*1st Level: Arachnoid Aspects* 
The Weave Spider bite grants physical abilities first; mastery of magic comes later to Bitten Sorcerers than most other sorcerers.
At first level, you do not learn any 1st-level spells, and your number of sorcerer spells known is permanently reduced by 2. However, you may use an unarmored AC of 13+DEX modifier and you may assign any number of Sorcerer spell slots to raise your Strength, Dexterity, and/or Constitution scores by 1 for each spell slot assigned, up to a maximum score of 20.  Assigned spell slots may be of any level, but each spell slot only raises an attribute by a single point.
Assigning a spell slot as an attribute takes one action, and dismissing any or all such effects takes 8 hours of concentration. The effects of this action last until dismissed, and spell slots used in this way are not regained until their effect is dismissed. Spell slots created using sorcery points may not be assigned to boost statistics.

As long as you have at least one spell slot assigned to increasing your attributes, you have a climbing speed equal to your walking speed and may climb all surfaces, including ceilings. While you may use your hands while on a vertical or inverted surface, you must have contact with at least three limbs to move on these surfaces. Additionally, you ignore movement restrictions caused by non-magical webbing, or webs that you conjure.

*1st Level: Webbing* 
Also also at first level, you learn the 2nd-level Web spell (even though you cannot cast it yet) and the Webbing cantrip (see below). These do not count against your spells known.

*Spoiler: Webbing*
Show


Conjuration Cantrip
Casting Time: 1 action Range: Self Components: S Duration: Instantaneous
You conjure magical webbing in your hands that can be used in a variety of ways. When you cast this spell, choose from the following effects:

Webbed Projectiles: As part of casting the spell, make a ranged weapon attack with your webbing against a target (range: 30feet/60feet). If it hits, it deals 1d8+DEX bludgeoning damage. When a creature drops to 0 hit points as a result of this attack, you may choose to knock them out as if it were a melee attack. On a critical hit, this attack also applies either the blinded or restrained condition (your choice) to the target until the end of their next round.

Web Snare: As part of casting the spell, make a ranged weapon attack with your webbing (range: 30 feet/60feet) to attempt to restrain a target. On a hit, the target is Restrained for one minute or until they break free by succeeding on a Strength check against your spell save DC. Making this check takes an action.  Dealing 5 slashing damage to the snare (AC 10) will also break the snare.

Web Rope: Conjure the webbing in the form of a rope up to 50 feet in length and securely attach it to an object or creature within range.  If aimed at a creature or a carried object, you must first succeed on a ranged weapon attack against their AC.  Once the rope is attached, it may be pulled, climbed, and otherwise used as a rope for one minute. Removing a web rope from an object or a creature may be done by anyone and takes one standard action or one move action.  

Web Slinging: Using thinner strands of the web rope described above, you may move up to 30 feet in any direction, provided a pillar, wall, ceiling, or similar structural attachment point within 50 feet. If this movement leaves you in mid-air after the end of your action, you fall.

At 5th level, you may produce 2 of the above effects. This limit is increased to 3 at 11th level, and 4 at 17th level.




*6th Level: Spider Senses*
By 6th level, your senses have been affected by the Weave Spider's bite.  You may spend a sorcery point to Dodge as a bonus action or as a reaction to being targeted by an attack (even attacks by enemies you can't see).

*14th Level: Seeing the Weave*
By 14th level, you are attuned to the weave of magic almost as much as the Weave Spiders. You can sense magical auras within 30 feet as though you cast the Detect Magic spell, although you cannot discover the school of magic associated with this aura.

*18th Level: Great Power (Responsibility Optional)*
At 18th level and higher, you may increase your physical attributes to a maximum of 24 by assigning sorcerer spell slots via the Arachnoid Aspects feature.

*Spoiler: Bonus Stat Block: The Kingpin*
Show


Large Humanoid (Any Race), Usually Lawful Evil
AC 20 (unarmored defense)
HP 204 (12d12+120)
Speed: 40 feet
Str 20 Dex 10 Con 30 Int 18 Wis 16 Cha 15
Proficiency Bonus: +6
Skills: Athletics +11, Intimidation +8, Perception +9, Diplomacy +8
Senses: Passive Perception 19
Languages: Common, Thieves' Cant
CR 12

*Special Traits:* 
Pack Tactics - The Kingpin has advantage on an attack roll if they have an ally within 5 feet of the target if the ally is not incapacitated
Reckless Attack - In rounds that they only make melee attacks, the Kingpin may choose to attack recklessly gaining advantage on their attacks, but attacks against them also have advantage until their next turn.  If the Kingpin is Raging, they always attack recklessly.
Brutal Critical - The Kingpin deals an additional damage die when they make a critical hit with a melee attack

*Actions:*
Multiattack: The Kingpin makes 2 Slam attacks or 1 Heavy Crossbow attack. If the Kingpin is in a Rage, they make an additional Slam attack.
Slam: Melee Weapon Attack, +11 to hit, reach 5ft, 2d6+5 bludgeoning damage (2d6+8 when raging)
Heavy Crossbow: Ranged Weapon Attack, +6 to hit, range 100/400, 2d10 piercing damage

*Legendary Actions:* 
The Kingpin may take 1 legendary action, choosing from the options below. They regain this action at the start of their next turn.

Rage: The Kingpin enters a brief berserk rage, ending after their next turn. While in a rage, the kingpin may make a third melee attack, has resistance to bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage, and is immune to the charmed and frightened conditions. They also have advantage on Strength checks and saving throws.

Break Free: The Kingpin may use this action to end a Charmed, Grappled, Paralyzed, Prone, Restrained, or Stunned condition. If ending this condition normally requires success on a check or save during the Kingpin's turn, the Kingpin must make the check or save, but makes the roll with advantage.

Detect: The Kingpin makes a Wisdom (Perception) check.

--------

The Kingpin is not just a crime boss, they are _the_ crime boss. Rarely seen outside of their urban headquarters, they have an almost supernatural level of control over their city's underworld. Despite their often-civilized trappings, they nurse a deep, barely-obscured rage.  It is unclear whether their apparent large size is entirely due to their natural form or simply due to their outsized reputation.

There are many Kingpins across the multiverse, but most worlds only have one Kingpin.

----------


## MutantDragon

My barbarian subclass is based off of the Klyntar symbiotes from the Marvel universe. Note that I will include a stat block soon.

*Path of the Symbiote*
Many different people can serve as hosts for symbiotes. From murderers to guardsmen, from heroes to villains, any can be claimed by these alien substances. Regardless of their backgrounds or motivations, all such people are blessed by their symbiotes with one thing above all others: power.

*Symbiotic Mobility*
Starting when you take this path at 3rd level, you gain a climbing speed equal to your walking speed. Additionally, you can climb difficult surfaces, including upside down on ceilings, without needing to make an ability check.
*
Symbiotic Weapons*
Also at 3rd level, your unarmed strikes can deal 1d6 + your Strength modifier bludgeoning, piercing, or slashing damage. You choose the damage type each time you attack. While raging, this damage increases to 1d8 + your Strength modifier. Starting at 5th level, the damage increases to 1d8 + your Strength modifier or 1d10 + your Strength modifier while raging. At 11th level, the damage increases again to 1d10 + your Strength modifier or 1d12 + your Strength modifier while raging. Additionally, these unarmed strikes count as magical for the purposes of overcoming resistance and immunity to non-magical damage.

*Symbiote Stretching*
Starting at 6th level, even while you are raging, you can cast the web spell using only somatic components a number of times per day equal to half your proficiency bonus, rounded up. You can also maintain concentration on this spell while raging. Constitution is your spellcasting ability for this spell. Additionally, you can extend a part of the symbiotes substance out through your hands to manipulate objects up to 10ft. away as if using your actual hands. Finally, your reach on all melee attacks increases by 5ft. While raging, you can manipulate objects up to 15ft. away and your reach extends by 10ft. instead of 5ft.

*Danger Sense Cancelation*
Starting at 10th level, when a creature with some form of immunity to surprise would normally be surprised by you, they are surprised regardless of their normal immunity.

*Symbiote Shifting*
Also at 10th level, you can cast disguise self without components a number of times per day equal to twice your proficiency bonus. Constitution is your spellcasting ability for this spell.

*Proportionate Strength of a Symbiotic Spider*
Starting at 14th level, your carrying capacity, as well as how much weight you can lift, drag, or push, is doubled.

*Symbiote Burst*
Also at 14th level, as a bonus action while raging, you can cause your symbiote to lash out at all creatures of your choice within 10ft. of you. Each target must make a Dexterity saving throw (DC = 8 + your Constitution modifier + your proficiency bonus). They take damage equal to your proficiency bonus on a failed save or no damage on a success. The damage type is your choice of bludgeoning, piercing, or slashing damage.





The stat block is complete. It is of Spider-Man, naturally. This is a more toned down version than one I made before is is more suited as the personal rival of a PC.

*Spider-Man*
Medium humanoid, Neutral Good
AC 21 (Quip Defense)
HP 157 (15d8 + 90)
Speed 50ft., climb 50ft.
STR 23 DEX 26 CON 22 INT 20 WIS 16 CHA 16
Saving Throws; STR +10, DEX +12, CON +10, WIS +7
Skills; Acrobatics +16, Athletics +10, Arcana +9, History +9, Perception +11
Senses; blindsight 30ft., passive Perception 21
Languages; common, elvish, dwarvish, goblin, orc, draconic, gnomish
CR 9

Quip Defense
Spider-Man adds his Charisma modifier to his armor class.

Spider Climb
Spider-Man can climb difficult surfaces, including upside down on ceilings, without needing to make an ability check.

Web Walker
Spider-Man ignores movement restrictions caused by webbing.

Spider Sense
Spider-Man cannot be surprised or affected by abilities such as a rogues Sneak Attack. Additionally, he has advantage on all Dexterity saving throws, and, for abilities that require a Dexterity Saving throw for half damage, he takes half damage if he fails and no damage if he succeeds. Finally, he has a +10 bonus to initiative checks.

Powerful Build
Spider-Man counts as large for the purpose of determining his carrying capacity and how much he can lift, drag, push, or pull.

Innate Spellcasting
Spider-Mans innate spellcasting ability is Intelligence (spell save DC 17, +9 to hit with spell attacks). He can innately cast the following spells without requiring material components:
At will: catapult, feather fall, snare
5/day: web

Actions
Multiattack. Spider-Man makes three unarmed strikes or two attacks with his web whips.

Unarmed Strike. Melee weapon attack: +12 to hit, reach 5ft., one target. Hit: 1d8 +8 bludgeoning damage.

Web Whip. Melee weapon attack: +12 to hit, reach 30ft., one target. Hit: 1d6 +8 bludgeoning damage and the target must make a DC Strength saving throw. On a failure, Spider-Man can either knock them prone or pull up to 25ft. straight towards himself.

----------


## Old Harry MTX

Take a look here if you want the better looking version!

*Monastic Tradition: Way of the Spider*

_It is said that originally it was chaos. Then the Web of Life and Destiny appeared to harness everything and bring order. The Great Spider God, Anansi, Lolth, Shelob... There are many deities that walk on the Web, and it is not unusual for them to choose a champion who moves with them as their totem. Or it can be a fortuitous event, such as the bite of a spell-active spider, that connects a creature to her threads. If you are one of these creatures, be prepared to undertake the Way of the Spider._



*Amazing Spiderness*

When you choose this subclass at 3rd level you gain spider-like abilities. This grants you the benefits below.

*Wall-crawler.* You gain a climbing speed equal to half your walking speed, with which you can climb difficult surfaces, including upside-down ceilings, without having to make an ability check. Also, your jump distance is doubled.
*Weaver.* As a bonus action you can weave a sturdy string of cobweb from your palm that can be used as a rope, a whip, a sling, or a lasso (see the spoiler below).
*Webhead.* As an action you can spend a ki point to create and throw a net made of cobweb. The range of the net increases to 10/30 at 6th level, 15/45 at 11th, and 20/60 at 17th.
*Spidershot.* As an action you can spend a ki point to replicate the effects of the _catapult_ spell, using a slingshot made of cobweb. At higher levels you can spend additional ki points to replicate the effects as if you had used a spell slot of a level equal to the points spent: Two ki points from 7th level, three from 11th level, and four from 17th level.
You are proficient with any weapon created with this feature, and they count as monk weapons for you.

*Spoiler: Lasso*
Show

*Lasso*
_Melee Weapon (Martial, Lasso)_

*Category:* Items
*Item Rarity:* Standard
*Properties:* Finesse, Reach
*Weight:* 3

A Large or smaller creature hit by a lasso is Grappled by you until it is freed. A lasso has no Effect on Creatures that are formless, or Creatures that are Huge or larger. A creature can use its Action to make a DC 10 Strength check, freeing itself or another creature within its reach on a success. Dealing 5 slashing damage to the lasso (AC 10) also frees the creature without harming it, Ending the Effect and destroying the lasso. When you use an action, bonus action, or reaction to attack with a lasso, you can make only one attack regardless of the number of attacks you can normally make.

*Proportionate Powers of a Spider*

From 6th level, you gain access to additional spider traits. 

*Spider Spy.* You can cast the _find familiar_ spell as a ritual to summon a _spider_. You can always sense the direction in which the spider is as long as it is within 1000 feet of you. You can also throw it as if it were a weapon with the _thrown (range 20/60)_ property.  On a hit, the spider attempts to _hide_ on the target's body.
*Swing Flight.* Spending an action and two ki points you can start to swing in the air using cobweb strings. For the next 10 minutes or as long as you are surrounded by solid masses (such as walls, trees, or a ceiling), you gain a flying speed (no hover) equal to your walking speed.
*Swoop Attack.* You can use your acrobatic vaults in combat. If you start from a height of at least 10 feet above a target and jump or fly at least 20 feet toward it, roll weapon damage dice twice and add them together on the first unarmed strike you make against the target.
*Do Whatever a Spider Can*

Beginning at 11th level, your spider powers have almost reached their final form.

*Spider Sense.* You gain tremor sense within 15 feet and advantage on initiative checks. Once per short rest, when you are asked to make a Dexterity saving throw, you can also spend your reaction and a ki point to gain advantage on the roll.
*Improved Weaver.* You can now use your action or reaction and one ki point to create a parachute or a trampoline (see the spoilers below) made of cobwebs.
*Improved Webhead.* As an action you can spend two ki points to cast the _web_ spell, spending no material components.
*Spoiler: Parachute*
Show

*Parachute*
_adventuring gear_

*Category:* Items
*Item Rarity:* Rare
*Weight:* 20

While falling, you can spread the parachute over you. It allows you to choose each turn your rate of descent from a minimum of 5 feet to a maximum of 30 feet, and to move horizontally up to your walking speed. You must hold the parachute with both hands, and it counts as an object placed above you, large sized, with AC equal to 10 and 10 Hit Points. The effect lasts until you land or if its Hit Points drop to 0.

*Spoiler: Trampoline*
Show

*Trampoline*
_adventuring gear_

*Category:* Items
*Item Rarity:* Rare
*Weight:* 20

You hurl the folded trampoline at a point within 60 feet of you that expands forming an elastic sheet of 10 feet radius, with AC equal to 10 and 10 Hit Points. The sheet can be suspended in mid-air if anchored between two solid masses (such as walls or trees). A creature that falls on the trampoline calculates its fall damage subtracting 60 feet from its starting height. It can also choose to bounce up to a height of its choice not higher than its starting height or 30 feet, whichever is the minor.

*Superior Spiderness*



When you reach 17th level your connection with the Web of Life and Destiny is so firm that you can perceive glimpses of the future from its ethereal vibrations. You learn to cast the _divination_ spell as ritual.

Additionally, you can welcome the true essence of the Spider within you, transforming yourself into its herald. With a bonus action you can magically assume the shape of a medium-sized feral humanoid spider. While you are transformed, the following rules apply:

*From Great Power.* Your Strength, Dexterity and Constitution ability scores, as well as their maximum, increase by 4, while your Intelligence and Charisma scores decrease by the same amount (minimum of 4). Also, you count as one size larger when determining your carrying capacity and the weight you can lift, push or drag.
*Arachnid Mindset.* You lose the ability to speak and understand languages, but you maintain your alignment and you still recognize your allies as such. You can, however, naturally communicate with arachnids and other insect-like creatures as under the effects of the _speak with animals_ spell.
*Spider Frenzy.* Immediately after you use your action to perform one of the features of this subclass, you can use your bonus action to make an unarmed strike or a Flurry of Blows.
The transformation lasts for an hour. You revert early to your normal form if you are knocked unconscious, drop to 0 hit points, or die. You can also revert it on your turn as a bonus action.

Once you have used this feature to transform yourself, you must rest undisturbed inside a cocoon made of cobweb for three days before you can do that again.

----------


## Crim the Cold

I managed to put together an entry for this one. Link is to a Homebrewery pdf.

Path of Bul-Kathos

----------


## animorte

*Spoiler: Inspiration*
Show

_Avatar: The Last Airbender (Ty Lee)_

_The Legend of Korra (Amon)_



*Monk: Way of Ki-Blocking*

*Ki is Everything*
_Monks of the Way of Ki-Blocking know the true life force that fuels everyone and everything. Ki has many outlets at pressure points on many parts of the body. Most of these are accessed unknowingly through practice or study, natural or spiritual. Ki-Blockers utilize their knowledge and precision to neutralize threats and complement others.

Ki-Blockers are renowned for their ability to establish an insurmountable defense, often by using an adversarys own strength against them. Several accounts have been recorded of their distinction in non-lethal offensive measures as well._

*Path to Clarity*
Starting when you choose this tradition at 3rd level, you can always be prepared to operate at optimum efficiency by maintaining the perfect balance. By focusing the Ki through pressure points on others, you can share some of this balance. You learn the _guidance_ and _resistance_ cantrips.

In addition, you can give yourself a bonus to your initiative rolls equal to your Wisdom modifier.

*Deflect Spells*
Starting at 3rd level, you can use your reaction to deflect the spell when you are hit by a ranged spell attack. When you do so, the damage you take from the attack is reduced by 1d10 + your Dexterity modifier + your monk level.

If you reduce the damage to 0, you can redirect the spell if you have at least one hand free. You can spend 1 Ki point to make a ranged spell attack with a range of 30 feet, as part of the same reaction. This attack roll = d20 + your proficiency bonus + your Wisdom modifier.

*Acupressure*
Starting at 6th level, you have learned to open the pressure points that have been closed off. As an action, you can spend 1 Ki point to touch a creature and end one of the following conditions affecting that creature: blinded, charmed, deafened, frightened, paralyzed, or stunned. At 13th level, you can do this as a bonus action.

In addition, when a target fails the saving throw for your Stunning Strike, it now lasts for one minute. The stunned target can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.

*Nimble Evasion*
Starting at 11th level, your focus under pressure is heightened and your motion erratic. When you are subjected to an effect that allows you to make a Dexterity saving throw and you succeed on the saving throw to take no damage, you can use your reaction to move up to half your speed without provoking opportunity attacks.

*Acupressure Enmity*
Also at 11th level, you know how to close off pressure points in the same way that you can open them. When you hit another creature with a melee weapon attack, you can spend 1 Ki point to inflict one of the following conditions: blinded, charmed, deafened, frightened, or paralyzed. The target must succeed on a Constitution saving throw or be inflicted for one minute. The inflicted target can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.

*Stun Lock*
Starting at 17th level, you learn to overpower the greatest of resilience. Whenever you force a target to make any saving throw, you can automatically cause that target to fail. Once you use this feature, you cant use it again until you finish a short or long rest, unless you spend 3 Ki points to use it again.

In addition, you have advantage on saving throws against all of the following conditions: blinded, charmed, deafened, frightened, paralyzed, or stunned.

*Spoiler: Thoughts: updated*
Show

I have too many ideas and analysis paralysis may well prevent me from accomplishing much of anything this time around. Well see

*Finally made a decision and posted the chi Ki-Blocker!*

Childrens author: Warlock patron (basically Dr. Seuss) in which different popular characters of his can be either summoned OR their various strengths and abilities embodied, maybe a combination of both.He who must not be named: I guess it would be a Wizard subclass (though I could argue Sorcerer) in which I build a concept for Voldemort and his Horcruxes.Pokemon trainer: Probably an Artificer focusing on different power-ups via items to empower your summons, each that can eventually evolve.*I chose this one apparently Chi-blocker: Of course, this could easily be a Monk, more precisely a martial that specializes in shutting down casters benders or removing a threat from the fight.*Could join in with some MCU/DC/other concept of my own. Barbarian for Wolverine, Warlock for Raven, Ranger for GrootAny number of Disney characters, but thats a different project Im working on. This includes a massive variety.Elemental bender: Its one of my favorite ideas, but its been done so much recently and I dont think I have enough time for the structure I desire.Any League of Legends champion.Spiderman: Because everybody is doing it. Artificer for me because hes smart. Add Intelligence to attack rolls and initiative. New items to simulate web slinging fun!

This theme just provides too much freedom!

----------


## Persolus

Putting this here as a placeholder until I finalise the details: be prepared for something almost certainly unbalanced, as I have never made a homebrew subclass before  :Small Big Grin: 

Well, I suppose I ended up with something unbalanced in the sense that I did not balance my free time with my life, but yeah, unfortunately I'm withdrawing now!

----------


## Psyche

*Roguish Archetype: Serial Killer*
Killer's Style: Beginning when you choose this archetype, you gain a fighting style of your choice; in addition, you choose one of the following Methods to the madness, which grant you extra features at later levels:

Rule of Fours: (Based on Akadi Jhin, from League of Legends) Every time you deal damage to a single creature (In other words, the ability or attack you use to trigger this cannot target multiple creatures) You gain one Quadra stack. When you hit a creature while you are at 3 stacks, you trigger sneak attack against them without needing any of the prerequisites to be fulfilled, then, all your stacks are expended.

Slay!
Starting at 9th level, you gain additional features from your Method to the Madness:

Rule of Fours: When using a crossbow, you may infuse it with dark magic, causing it to automatically hit. It automatically deals an additional 1d10+the constitution score the creature that takes the damage has necrotic damage. You may use this feature four times and regain all expended uses again when you finish a long rest.

Master of Riddles
By 13th level, you are a master of getting in and out undetected.
You may move through walls as if they were difficult terrain, cast the _Silence_ and _Disguise self_ spells at will, and may cast the _Greater Invisibility_ spell on yourself once, and then you must finish a short or long rest to do so again.

The Master of Murder
When you reach 17th level, you have formed a character so powerful, you must give into it. You gain additional features based on your method to the madness.

Rule of Fours: Curtain Call: On your turn, you may activate this ability to make four ranged weapon attacks as your action. These attacks each apply sneak attack damage, whether or not they meet the prerequisites, and the fourth one automatically critical hits, doubling your sneak attack damage dice. Once you use this ability you cannot use it again until you finish a long rest.

----------


## Ilerien

*Spoiler: Inspiration*
Show

Based on Jim Butcher's The Dresden Files, namely on Summer and Winter knights.

*Martial Archetype: Faerie Knight*

Courts of the Feywild or individual archfey sometimes have to involve themselves in mortal affairs, and some of these entities prefer to bestow faerie mantles upon mortals as opposed to sending fey emissaries: after all, a mortal would know natively how other mortals tend to think and behave. These emissaries, commonly called Faerie Knights, are expected to serve as liaisons and enforcers of the court or the archfey they serve and its interests on the Material Plane.

*Fighter level*
*Feature*

3rd
Faerie Mantle, Court Allegiance

7th
Guarded Mind

10th
Potent Mantle

15th
Dull Pain

18th
Revelation



*Faerie Mantle*
When you choose this archetype at 3rd level, you gain either a Seelie mantle (associated with a Summer Court) or an Unseelie mantle (associated with a Gloaming Court). The mantle is invisible for everyone but fey and creatures closely associated with Feywild (for example, warlocks who formed a pact with an archfey) who perceive it as a translucent cloak, fiery in case of the Seelie mantle and dark and blurry in case of the Unseelie mantle.  The mantle has a number of charges equal to your Charisma modifier (minimum 1) + your proficiency bonus, and you regain all expended charges when you finish a short or a long rest. The mantle confers the following benefits:*Gift of the Feywild*. You gain darkvision 60 ft, and your land speed increases by 10 ft.*Unleash*. When you hit with a weapon or a spell attack, you can expend a charge from your mantle and deal 1d8 additional fire (Seelie) or cold (Unseelie) damage.*Elemental Attunement.* You gain resistance to fire (Seelie) or cold (Unseelie). Unseelie mantle allows you to ignore difficult terrain from snow and ice.*Court Magic.* As you gain levels in this class, you learn a number of spells and can cast them by expending a number of charges equal to the spell's level (you can cast cantrips for free) or by expending spell slots if you have them. Either way, these spells don't require material components. Charisma is your spellcasting ability for them, so your spell attack modifier equals your Charisma modifier + your proficiency bonus, and your spell DC equals 8 + your Charisma modifier + your proficiency bonus. You know spells from the "common spells" column and the column corresponding to your mantle.
*Fighter level*
*Common spells*
*Seelie spells*
*Unseelie spells*

3rd
_faerie fire, prestidigitation_
_burning hands, produce flame_
_frost fingers, frostbite_

7th
_misty step_
_healing spirit_
_blur_

10th
_summon fey_
_beacon of hope_
_sleet storm_

15th
_hallucinatory terrain_
_fire shield (warm version)_
_fire shield (cold version)_

18th
_geas_
_immolation_
_cone of cold_



*Court Allegiance*
Also at 3rd level you gain proficiency in the Sylvan language and in two skills from one of the followings lists depending on the Faerie Mantle bestowed upon you:
- Acrobatics, Deception, Performance, Persuasion for Seelie mantle;
- Deception, Intimidation, Sleight of Hand, Stealth for Unseelie mantle.
Additionally, you become proficient with one musical instrument as a bearer of the Seelie Mantle or thieves' tools as a bearer of the Unseelie mantle.

*Guarded Mind*
Starting at 7th level, you learn to protect yourself against mental tricks played by fey of the rival court. Whenever you fail a saving throw against being charmed or frightened or against an enchantment, an illusion or a divination spell, you can expend a charge of your mantle (no action required) to reroll one d20 involved. Using this feature doesn't prevent you from expending a use of Indomitable feature on the same saving throw (if you later gain it).

*Potent Mantle*
Starting at 10th level, you become more effective at directing and conserving your mantle's power. *Unleash* now deals 2d8 damage of the same type.
Additionally, when you roll initiative, and your mantle has less than 2 charges, it regains enough charges to set its charge count to 2.

*Dull Pain*
Starting at 15th level, your mantle shields you from physical pain and fatigue, allowing you to exceed normal mortal capabilities. You're immune to any effects that specifically inflict pain (like symbol: pain or power word pain) and you don't suffer any debilitating effects from levels of exhaustion (except you still die if you accumulate 6 levels).
Additionally, resistance from your *Elemental Attunement* improves to immunity.

*Revelation*
Starting at 18th level, you gain the ability to reveal your mantle to onlookers as an action. You expend all remaining charges from your mantle. All hostile creatures in 30 ft radius that can see you become either charmed by you (Seelie mantle) or frightened of you (Unseelie mantle) unless they succeed at Charisma saving throw against your mantle's spell DC. Either way, while a creature is under this effect, its speed in all modes equals 0 (flying creatures descend at the rate of 30 ft per turn and land safely). A creature can repeat its saving throw to shake off the effect at the end of each of its turns.
Additionally, for a number of rounds equal to the number of expended charges, you gain the following benefits:you shed dim light in 20 ft radius;all your attacks that hit deal bonus damage as if you used *Unleash*;as a bonus action, you can teleport up to 30 ft to an unoccupied space you can see and make one weapon attack immediately after that.
Once you use this feature, you can't use it again until you finish a long rest.

*Spoiler: Changelog*
Show

14.12.2022switched Dull Pain with Potent Mantle;improved overall wording;removed death saves advantage - the subclass is feature-heavy already.

----------


## animorte

The subclass submission thread as been closed and, lo, whats that beneath?

Behold, the Voting Thread is open!

_Good luck everyone!_ May the best spidey *Entry* win!

----------

